# Laser phone repair tool



## matthewmatics (Jan 12, 2020)

2 things:

1. I can't friggin believe this works and that someone friggin designed that!!! Cool!

2. Bite me Crapple...I have hated you since day 1 then slightly liked you for the first smart phone knowing I could hate you again quickly when ALL of your competitors kicked your arse.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 13, 2020)

matthewmatics said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1. I can't friggin believe this works and that someone friggin designed that!!! Cool!
> 
> 2. Bite me Crapple...I have hated you since day 1 then slightly liked you for the first smart phone knowing I could hate you again quickly when ALL of your competitors kicked your arse.



They didn't even make the first smartphone...


----------



## matthewmatics (Jan 13, 2020)

It was the first one I ever saw and it was amazing to me. I gave them credit for a killer device but still kept my flip phone until years later.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 13, 2020)

matthewmatics said:


> It was the first one I ever saw and it was amazing to me. I gave them credit for a killer device but still kept my flip phone until years later.



It was the first mass marketed smartphone, so that's fair.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 13, 2020)

Here's a hint. Don't use glass on the back of a phone. Imagine the countless hours we wouldn't need repairing them.

Disgusting industry, really. It just oozes waste and mass consumerism like no other. Valuable fab time, rare metals etc... in nearly disposable phones. Even this repair service... we devise machines to repair something that should never have to be repaired in the first place, only so we can then toss it out a year later regardless...


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Here's a hint. Don't use glass on the back of a phone. Imagine the countless hours we wouldn't need repairing them.
> 
> Disgusting industry, really. It just oozes waste and mass consumerism like no other. Valuable fab time, rare metals etc... in nearly disposable phones. Even this repair service... we devise machines to repair something that should never have to be repaired in the first place, only so we can then toss it out a year later regardless...



You can still buy phones that are repairable and aren't gimmick-machines.  Admitedly, the selection is getting poorer though.  Blame consumers for that, really.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2020)

Please don't turn this thread into a sh$t-show. Stay on laser topic.


----------

